
Apple TV: The Soon-To-Be #1 Gaming Console? - duck
http://parislemon.com/post/27949484317/apple-tv-xbox
======
thechut
I don't know who Paris Lemon is, but he must be high.

>If they added them tomorrow, the Apple TV would instantly be the number one
gaming console. Think about that for a second.

Think about this for a second, there have been over 65 million Xbox360's sold
worldwide since its debut in 2005. Numbers are sketchy but analysts seem to
estimate there have been about 10 million Apple TV's sold if you count ALL
three generations, the first of which debuted in 2007.

If you compare the 360's sales numbers to the Wii (over 90 million) or the PS3
(over 60 million), you realize that the Apple TV is no where competing with
these other TV connected products, despite the fact that it costs
significantly less.

Let's not even get started on sales of games. I don't need to look up the
sales numbers for Xbox360 because the Apple TV has sold (and has) 0 games that
run on it...

Think about what you are saying before just posting needless linkbait.

------
aragnu
mg, you have a brilliant grasp of strategy.

